# Kompaktwasserkühlung geplant, Tipps?



## Gast20190527 (21. August 2016)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung geplant, Tipps?*

Hallo alle,

ich plane zurzeit mein System umzurüsten auf "vielleicht" Wasserkühlung. Da ich glaube das eine eigene Wasserkühlung aus einzelteilen bei mir falsch zusamemngebaut wird oder schlecht zusammengebaut wird und ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das ich mindestens einen Fehler mache, hab ich mir überlegt eine AiO zu verwenden. Die Idee ist die GPU 1080 und CPU i5 6700K ohne OC mit einer AiO in einem Kreislauf zu verbinden.

Also AiO habe ich mir folgende ausgewählt für die CPU ausgewählt:
Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Also GPU Kühler den folgenden:
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 / 1070 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool

dazu natürlich noch:
Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extention Kit | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn ich jetzt richtig informiert wurde aus meinem Bekanntenkreis könnte ich damit einen Kreislauf bilden und eine ordentliche Kühlung gewährleisten. Ist das so richtig ? Ich dachte mir ich frage lieber nochmal nach, bevor ich Geld für nichts ausgebe und doch falsch beraten bin. 
Was meint ihr dazu, könnte das so funktionieren? Ich habe auch gelesen das wohl bald eine neue GPX rauskommen soll die bereits vorbefüllt ist und eine eigene Pumpe hat, vielleicht lieber auf diese warten dann? 

Update: mir ist noch eingefallen das man mir sagte die beigelegten Lüfter des Eisbärs sind nicht so der bringer, welche 120mm Lüfter würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Vermutlich welche mit hohem Luftdruck

Wünsche noch einen angenehmen Tag und danke für die Antwort


----------



## xBasheR (21. August 2016)

*AW: KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung geplant, Tipps?*

Sehe da eigentlich kein Problem. Sollte so funktionieren und von der Kühlleistung auch ok sein. Bei den Lüftern gefallen mir eig dei Corsair SP 120 Quiet eigentlich ganz gut(habe aber auch noch nicht soviele Lüfter getestet).


----------



## Chimera (21. August 2016)

*AW: KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung geplant, Tipps?*

Wenn Kohle keine Rolle spielt, dann wären für Wakü die Noctua NF-S12A PWM/NF-P12 PWM sicher keine schlechte Wahl, etwas günstiger wäre das Redux Modell  NF-S12B Redux-1200 PWM. Auch im Premiumsegment: Noiseblocker eLoop B12 (keine Ahnung, wie das PWM Modell exakt heisst). Gibt aber auch günstigere Lüfter, die nicht schlecht sind. Die Noctuas gehören sicher mit zum besten überhaupt, sprich guter Druck, leises Lager (keine lästigen Nebengeräusche), lange Garantiezeit, dafür kosten sie halt auch ne ganze Stange Geld.
Bei den eLoop ist es so ne Sache... Hab selber 2x den B12-2 und 1x den B12-3, aber so wirklich glücklich machen die mich nicht. Gedrosselt sind die toll, aber wenn man sie mal aufdreht (vorallem der B12-3), dann hört man sie gut. Ok, bei den B12-2 bin ich selber schuld, denn die hab ich in der Front vom Case und es war ja bekannt, dass sie nahe am Gitter saugend Geräusche verursachen  Persönlich(!) find ich die EKL WingBoost 2+ noch nen guten Kompromiss bzgl. Leistung und Lautstärke. Sind jetzt zwar nicht so die Burner wie ein Noctua, kosten dafür aber auch nur nen Bruchteil davon. Hab selber 2 WingBoost 2+ am Radi meiner Cryorig A80 und bin bisher happy, sie drehen nie in nem hörbaren Bereich und die CPU ist auch schön cool, ergo: no probloemo  Andere wiederum bemängeln bei den WingBoosts, dass sie was hören und/oder ihnen die Leistung zu mager ist. Ist wohl auch Geschmackssache 
Von Phanteks gäb es noch passend für Radiatoren den PH-F120XP PWM und 120MP: Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design und Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design. In einigen Reviews schnitten die gard an Radis nicht übel ab und waren trotzdem noch leise. Was mich bisher am Kauf der 140er Modelle hinderte: die Mindestdrehzahlangabe. Ne andere Empfehlung hier im Forum: die Fractal Design Venturi HF. Aber: hab keine Ahnung, ob die auf bei 120mm ne Empfehlung wären. Sonst halt mal in die div. Reviews reingucken, gibt ja uuuuunzählige und da die subjektive Wahrnehmung vom Lärm eh so ne Sache ist...


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. August 2016)

*AW: KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung geplant, Tipps?*

Hab jetzt nochmal ne Nacht über alles geshlafen und mir überlegt was es kostet und mir bringt. Gestern nochmal unter Luft alle Temperaturen durchgetestet. Das Ergebnis war das ich eine sehr gute Luftkühlung habe und wohl keine großen Vorteile bei der Temperatur haben werde. Ich spare also erstmal das Geld


----------

